

Flash is being redefined - marketer
http://theflashblog.com/?p=627

======
asnyder
From this point forth thou shalt be known as Flash!

Somehow I doubt that the scores of Flash, Flex developers, designers, etc,
will get this memo. It'll also be interesting to see if Adobe's marketing
department is able to stick to this. I've found it very difficult to change
one's definition of a word or service once it's defined in people's minds. I
doubt these definitions will catch on universally.

